
Making a Window Manager (part 1) - adamnemecek
https://www.thregr.org/~wavexx/rnd/20180420-window_manager_part1/
======
jolmg
I was expecting a tutorial on writing a GUI window manager. This manages
physical, on-the-wall windows.

